# twelve days to opener



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

well is everyone set for the 21st we fixed up our blind last week at our marsh well it was a marsh now it,s a smallpond, beaver dam set up in creek and nows it,s about a four acre chest deep or deeper duck pond.but we saw quite a few woodies,some mallards and the local geese,while cutting cattails a pair of geese landed right in front of the blind do that next weekend and surprise goosies...last year my nephew got two scaup and a pintail during the season we had a excellent year last season, looks to be a good one this year especially with the cold front coming from the northwest as long as the woodies stick around,i,ve seen them pack up and leave when we get those early cold snaps.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i sure am. but i already got a duck. i love youth hunts. lol nana lol just kiding. we are probly going to madison lake for the opener
!$


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't wait!!! I sure hope this is a great season! Six days left


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah it,s so close i can,t wait we went to the blind on sat morn and there were ducks everywhere i had a flock circle the trk when i got there that had to have three doz in it.it,s the most i,ve seen this early some were galdwall and widgeon thought i saw a can but not sure,after fixing up the blind (what the darn beavers didn,t take away) we were standing in it looking around it was snowing there sat morn,about seventy five geese landed out front of the blind it will be a good opener the weather sounds similar to this past sat.good luck to all..............


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

will be out in the western basin of Erie if the wind is nice this weekend...

wife is going to be outta town all weekend = me happy, cause i will be hunting every minute of it!


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

It's looking good for the opener. Lots of woodies and local mallards for us to play with. We will be at our favorite private back water timber slough on Saturday.


----------

